# OBD2 ABA swap ?'s



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

I have just completed an obd2 aba swap with one minor issue i cannot get it to start , or even turn over. 
I know there is an alarm i need to jump but no idea how to do it or what to look for.
And the neutral saftey switch also would need to be jumped correct?
not sure what has to happen there either.
Ive searched the ABA swap topics but am only coming up with obd1 stuff.
The engine is out of a 98 GTI i used the engine and lighting harness in its entirety,
Thanks for any help in advance
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

plugg in the seat belt 
then look under the dash for a black plug w/ a red and red/black wire. put a fuse in this. its also possibly the donor had a clutch safety looks the same but different color wire. 20a fuses work fine. take the 32 relay out of the fuse box.
make sure u put the red clip from the mk3 fuse box in the 30 30b track cause a single red/yellow wire calls that home. when u turn the key to ''on'' position the fuel pump should buzz for a second.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

thanks im gonna try that out later tonight.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*









Now i ran the red with a blue tracer into that 30 , 
i have the red jumper harness for the 30b and z1 ,no idea wether i 
should have it plugged in, and i get no fuel pump prime at all 
Put a fuse in the black plug with the red /redblack wire .
But cannot find the clutch saftey switch connector , is it a black two pin 
connector or are they green ive got two green connectors but dont 
know what theyre for.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

looks the same as the alarm just different color wires. u might not have it. 
30 looped to 30b and the red w/ blu had a yellow connector right that goes in z1
u will a few strays. does it run or atleast crank yet?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

no but i think i know where i went wrong , i have the red/blue in the wrong spot, im betting changing that will make it run , i cant find the clutch saftey even though im pretty sure the car had it , it came out of my now deceased 98 gti


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

Heres how i have the z1 and 30 and 30b connected








Fuse box minus relay 32








Connectors i dont know what to do with 








After all this i still have no starting


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

first pic  fat red wire and a thin red wire and a black plug looks like the clutch the safety see if a 20a fits in that plug


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

a 20 amp fits it but i dont know how to disable the alarm now if thats the clutch saftey


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

du not have another fuse?


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

i do but i cant find a second plug like that


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

on the f plug in the fuse box follow the think red and black wire , that will bring u to the alarm plug which may not be ur problem. ur seat belt is plugged in right.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

yeah the belts are plugged in ,im thinking maybe im missing a ground somewhere , cause the tps goes through the motions it needs to run, i just dont get the fule pump actuating and i got no starter



_Modified by -DOOMED- at 10:45 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

You are missing major relay in the pic with the fuse box ...its the third one over on top #109 it wont start without it...cost me five bucks the other day for my swap i can read you the part number if you need it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (chrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrome* »_You are missing major relay in the pic with the fuse box ...its the third one over on top #109 it wont start without it...cost me five bucks the other day for my swap i can read you the part number if you need it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i swapped in a relay , i have the #32 in that position


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

every obd2 swap ive done hasnt needed that relay. obd1 is a must.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

im pretty much at a loss here ive got no crank no fuel pump prime and all i know i have is a throttle body that does its thing , im assuming its from the starter bypass and the clutch switch thats making it not work but i have no idea , i figure even if its not going to start cause the starter wont do anything id have the pump at least prime


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

the mk3 fuel pump relay primes the pumps at starting position, try to jump the starter solinoid off the battery with the key on. that will tell u if it will fire.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

i try that firday when i go back to work on the car again , thanks


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

it runs


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

now is the part were u say what fixed so the thread will help someone in the end
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now turbo that thing.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

i bypassed the starter and clutch safety by jumping power out to the starter off the relay, that gets key on power , then it started , now to get the guages to come to life , then im done


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

d8 to e2 if ur using the mk3 cluster


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

yeah i gotta do that , i just reread that stuff


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_d8 to e2 if ur using the mk3 cluster

i did the d8 to e2 and ive got nothing , the cluster has clock and mileage when the key is off but i got nothing after i go to turn it to run it all just shuts down
i also got the blinker relay buzz and only one arrow lights up on the cluster as well , this is the final step in making this thing run (fixed pulled bulb and it all works fine well, at least the blinker does)

_Modified by -DOOMED- at 6:22 PM 2-26-2007_


_Modified by -DOOMED- at 9:17 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

mk2 dont have wires in these plugs d8 or e2, make sure u didnt mix the wires if u look really close u can that the plugs are numbered. sounds like u mix up the locations


_Modified by bloody dismemberment at 8:56 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

i checked twice i still got nothing , the cluster has had power to the clock and mileage since i threw in the cluster


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

plug u2 wire 1 gets switched power that is what the d8 e2 jump does, or u can check it at the plug from the cluster t28 wire 13


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

so if plug u2 wire one has power with the switch on the d8 e2 jump should work ? 
if not can d8 be run directly to wire 13?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

wire 13 just needs switched power, ur clock and miles work cause the cluster has a constant for them, and the guages work off switched power. u can get it from the ignition switch. try a scotchloch first before cuting and splicing.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

sounds like a plan , thanks for all your help man


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

no problem


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

got it all up and running , ended up pulling the mk3 cluster harness and the d8 to e2 jumper worked, the coolant light constantly blinks at me, im feeling like it has something to do with the fact that the a/c has been removed so it can not find the input its looking for


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

if the coolant light is blinking,check fluid levels, if thats not it try a new cap, if that doesnt work try to bottle, if that doesnt do it just accept it as the guage cluster is broken.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if the coolant light is blinking,check fluid levels, if thats not it try a new cap, if that doesnt work try to bottle, if that doesnt do it just accept it as the guage cluster is broken.

it hasnt overheated and there doesnt seem to be an issue but i can try a new cap , that might be it


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

remove the bulb most cases the sensor in the bottle is beat


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (bloody dismemberment)*

yeah i was thinking that too.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: OBD2 ABA swap ?'s (-DOOMED-)*

Knowing what i know now id do this swap again , things to keep in mind are that if using the mk3 cluster ,use the mk3 cluster harness, bypassing the alarm can be acheived by jumping a remote line from a switched power that will start the car, and in my case i needed to use the cat from a mk3 cause mine didnt have the donut sealing ring.
But knowing what i know now 
Mk3 lighting harness(makes for a much cleaner bay,use jetta of golf GL lighting as the plugs are the same)
Mk3 Engine Harness
Mk3 Fan Assy.
Mk3 cluster
Mk3 cluster wiring (only if using the mk3 cluster)
E2 to D8 jump
MK3 downpipe
Mk3 Cat(not sure about all swaps but mine necessitated it)
Cone Filter 
Mk3 P flo 
If you are ditching the A/C the mk3 ABF alternator and bracket are really worth the money ill have pics up of that soon
It is available from oldskool industries and youll need the non ac wp pulley and belt , which should be included in the kit Dave Should be selling soon, i will say it was worth every penny.(prices should be available from dave soon)
I looped the P/S lines , deleted the p/s (its a lil more effort than most are willing to deal with but i find it easy.)
Hope this proves helpful in the future for others taking on this swap.
This was an OBD2 from a 1998 gti into a 1990 jetta Carat with CE2 wiring


----------

